# Food Safety News - 08/03/2022 Jury trial begins in fraud and conspiracy trial involving Blue Blue, an iconic Texas brand



## daveomak.fs (Aug 3, 2022)

Jury trial begins in fraud and conspiracy trial involving Blue Blue, an iconic Texas brand​By Dan Flynn on Aug 03, 2022 12:05 am
AUSTIN — The timeline played the starring role during the opening arguments at the jury trial of the United States v Paul Kruse.  Department of Justice attorney Matthew Lash for the prosecution and Houston defense attorney Chris Flood opened the trial. Taken together, they suggested that a food company, during an investigation, can fully cooperate... Continue Reading




 


 




IAFP session provides overview of recent international foodborne outbreaks​By Jonan Pilet on Aug 03, 2022 12:03 am
PITTSBURGH, PA —  In an IAFP 2022 session on Aug. 2, Dr. Ewen Todd, Ewan Todd Consulting, LLC, provided an overview of several international outbreaks. Todd started with a chocolate outbreak in European countries in February 2022.  As various countries came forward with Salmonella cases connected to the outbreak there grew a multi-country collaboration that... Continue Reading




 


 




French E. coli outbreak linked to cucumbers from Belgium​By Joe Whitworth on Aug 03, 2022 12:02 am
More than 30 people were sick in France in late 2021 as part of an outbreak traced to contaminated cucumbers. In September 2021, the Hauts-de-France Regional Health Agency was notified of a suspected foodborne outbreak among students in the Lille area. Two hospitalized children were diagnosed with hemolytic uremic syndrome (HUS). HUS is a severe... Continue Reading




 


 




Nearly 30 sick in Finnish Salmonella outbreak​By News Desk on Aug 03, 2022 12:01 am
Officials in Finland are trying to find the source of a Salmonella outbreak that has sickened almost 30 people. Between March and July, 27 people in different parts of Finland have fallen ill with Salmonella Mbandaka infections. Twenty patients are women. Their average age is 30 years old and the age range is from less... Continue Reading




 


 




Pickle flavored vodka recalled in Canada because of glass in product​By News Desk on Aug 02, 2022 04:44 pm
Minhas Sask Ventures Inc. of Saskatchewan, Canada, is recalling Sask Prairie brand Dill Pickle Flavoured Vodka because of pieces of glass in the product. The recalled product was sold in Ontario, Canada. Recalled product: Brand Product Size UPC Codes Sask Prairie Dill Pickle Flavoured Vodka 750 ml 0 62811 60018 3 2022-078 The recalled products... Continue Reading




 


 




DOJ drops one charge against retired Blue Bell president as trial begins​By Dan Flynn on Aug 02, 2022 09:48 am
AUSTIN–At the request of the Department of Justice team trying the case, the trial judge dismissed one of the seven counts of the indictment against a former president of Blue Bell ice cream. Federal Judge Robert Pitman dismissed Count 6 of the indictment and struck the allegations in paragraph 43 of the charge. “The United... Continue Reading


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 3, 2022)

Interesting read on the first article about Blue Bell. 

And pickle-juice flavored vodka? Come on. There's better ways to make a dirty martini.


----------

